# Yamaha v Yamaha



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

So I've done all my research. Decided i wanted the Yamaha RX V667/767.
I then thought some more and decided that if I could find a good deal I'd rather have the 1067. I like the idea of network connectivity and the additional power provided.
I'm on a retailer's website checking prices and I see the RX A1000. 

Now I'm confused. It seems the Aventage line is Yamaha's premium range, but from what I can see, the 1067 and A1000 are competing with each other.

Is there something I'm missing????

What makes the A1000 stand above the 1067?

Regards,
Mikey.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Aventage Lineup definitely seems to be the premium solution going forward. I was surprised to see that even the A1000 weighs around 40 Pounds. The A3000 and A2000 use the HQV Vida Video Processor which is utterly fantastic. However the A1000 does not offer Vida.

As for the 1067. I am not seeing it on the Yamaha Website here. However the 667/767 are and are priced well below the A1000. 

If the 1067 is priced less than the A1000 and offers more or less the same Features and weighs close to the same amount, I totally understand going that way. Look for Peak Power Consumption in the Specs as it often is an excellent indicator of an AVR's Power Supply.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There is no current 1067, the x67 series stops at the 867 which has a similar feature set as the A1000 minus a few upgraded features including extra year of warranty, 5th foot and serial port to name a few.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering about the whole 1067 thing, but know that sometimes International Offerings can sometimes differ from what is available in the US. I did wonder if perhaps he was referring to the RX-V1900, but again was not for sure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There was a lot of pre-release discussion that it would be the 1067 which would make sense but then Yamaha went the whole Aventage way and stopped the normal consumer line at the rx-v867. To my knowledge there isn't a 1067 in the over seas market but I could be wrong.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Mr. Woodward if I were in your chair scratching my head and thinking about my choices, I would choose the Aventage line any day. Now, coming from a fellow Yamaha owner, the Aventage line is by far their best product line and I wish I owned one. The converters and processors are suppose to be their finest. You will not regret having one of their Aventage receivers. Buy it, i'll grab my wifey and daughter sweetpea, jump on a plane, and come visit ya in your neck of the woods to audition its massive performance :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
I can confirm the 1067 does exist. I have a current Yamaha brochure next to me with it listed.
Interestingly, Yamaha's Australian website has a 2067 and the Z11 listed on the RX V series page - but no 867. 

Since posting this thread I made a few phone calls to specialist AV stores.
Apparently the Aventage series is available only through specialist stores and carries on from the 767.
The higher xx67 models are available at larger home electronics retailer's (chain stores). 

From what I have read the A1000 is the obvious choice.
For $100 more I get an extra years warranty (the first year is replacement rather than repair), greater specs across the board and the ART Wedge.

The salesman said they always willing to negotiate price, and I intend on purchasing a pair of 685s at the same time, so I should be able to get it all for a great price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Woodward And Sons said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I can confirm the 1067 does exist. I have a current Yamaha brochure next to me with it listed.
> Interestingly, Yamaha's Australian website has a 2067 and the Z11 listed on the RX V series page - but no 867.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I really think you are making the right call. The new Aventage Line really is quite nice and will bring you years of quality SQ.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## ROSSINFL (Apr 24, 2011)

i got my yamaha aventage rx-a 800 rec about month or so ago and love it. i just wish
i had enough money to get the 1000 or 2000 for the extra features. i do love the on 
screen display, built in hd radio functions the most. i still havent got it all figured out yet
but its doing a great job. it does not get that hot also even after its been on all day.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ROSSINFL said:


> i got my yamaha aventage rx-a 800 rec about month or so ago and love it. i just wish
> i had enough money to get the 1000 or 2000 for the extra features. i do love the on
> screen display, built in hd radio functions the most. i still havent got it all figured out yet
> but its doing a great job. it does not get that hot also even after its been on all day.


Hello,
I am so glad you are happy with your Yamaha. I am a huge fan of Yamaha's recent direction with the Avantage Line.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

